# Solved: Oblivion Cursor Problem?



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

This is getting very annoying, but I installed oblivion yesterday and I have a little problem with my cursor or whatever.

Ingame, if I move my mouse diagonally top left, my regular, (not ingame) cursor pops up, and if I click, Oblivion will minimize to my desktop. When I open Oblivion back up, its frozen. Its very annoying, and if this is hard to understand what the problem is, I can post a picture if it is needed...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cardboard Box (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi

I think that means that your screen and game window sizes are a bit messed up. What resolution does oblivion run on, and what resolution does windows run on? 

I can't really remember, but I think that happened to me when I used an ingame widescreen resolution or something on my normal resoloution desktop. 

If its really getting to you, you can right click on your desktop shortcut, and check "run in windowed mode." While the screens run smaller, this should definately work.


----------

